# Toilets losing water



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Can't figure out why sometimes my toilets are almost empty. All the fixtures are draining perfect and there in no way seems to be a clog. If it sits for any amount of time the water is almost gone. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I want to add that it's all three toilets.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well... you do have a big dog.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well... you do have a big dog.


:laughing: my dog doesn't drink from the turlet. I don't think she even knows how. We've trained her on a pig licker. :laughing: I've never seen her do it, and the bath that it happens the worst I've never even seem her in.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You are somehow getting a siphon.

City working on lines close by?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> You are somehow getting a siphon.
> 
> City working on lines close by?


This has been going on for a long time. Some days worse then others. Could it be a clogged vent?


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> . . .clogged vent*(s)*?


If there is a second place choice I don't know what it is.

You could clamp a stick with the end at the water level and see if you lose water overnight when no one is using any fixtures. 

And if you want to build up an immunity to the many germs in this world and save on antibiotics, this same stick can then be used a coffee stirrer. :blink:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> This has been going on for a long time. Some days worse then others. Could it be a clogged vent?


Have someone flush the lowest in the house, while you watch one/both of the others. Heavy movement or siphoning, typically means poor or restricted venting.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm the only one home right now and I can't run that fast. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

They work great as far as flushing. They are flawless the day after a 32 Oz steak dinner. :laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> They work great as far as flushing. They are flawless the day after a 32 Oz steak dinner. :laughing:


:blink: You have a turbo boost flush kit?



Californiadecks said:


> I'm the only one home right now and I can't run that fast. :laughing:


Now's your chance to train the dog to drink from toilet. AND Flush to re-fill :clap:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> :blink: You have a turbo boost flush kit?
> 
> 
> 
> Now's your chance to train the dog to drink from toilet. AND Flush to re-fill :clap:


:laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm the only one home right now and I can't run that fast. :laughing:


that's what camcorders are for


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What about evaporation? It's not 0F over there.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> What about evaporation? It's not 0F over there.


We use two of the three daily. Not enough time to evaporate.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I briefly asked my plumber when we were on another job. He said the bowl could have a hairline crack and it's leaking back into the drain. Don't really understand that concept. Toilets fill themselves under most circumstances.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Perhaps a shower vent is clogged


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Perhaps a shower vent is clogged


Shouldn't the toilet be vented separately?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Shouldn't the toilet be vented separately?


it is, but perhaps if the shower vent is clogged it's creating a siphon effect. Depends how it's plumbed. I'm not sure, I'm just tossing ideas out...


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm thinking siphoning also. 
I have a customer in which I'm going to check out the shared vent between two toilets in about a week when I start their master bath remodel. Remodeled the guest bath last year. 

Right now if you flush the new 1.28 gpf pressure assist toilet in the guest bath, you can watch the water ripple in the existing 1.6 gpf gravity flush master toilet and the level in the bowl drop slightly. If you flush the master bath toilet you can watch the guest bath ripple and the level in the bowl drops nearly an inch. 

After we finished the guest bath last year they mentioned what was happening, and that it had been happening even before though not as much of a drop. I'm thinking the change of toilet and trap design/size must have made it more apparent. Will be putting a matching pressure assist in the master and maybe that'll help even things out....or make it worse :whistling But I'm definitely going to be checking that vent too.


----------

